# Yu-Gi-Oh the Abridged Series Fan Club



## Philly (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a fan club for all lovers (or simple likers) of Yu-Gi-Oh the Abridged Series.  To join you must say you want to join and put a reference to the series in the post.

Members:                  Position:
iphillip1                     Club Sheik
Lucas 755                  Club Vice-Sheik
Salamander               Shah(Third in Command)
Ketsu                        TBD


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

I join now.
Because this is totally _not_ Pokémon and I am totally _not_ riding on Charizard.


----------



## Keltena (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

The Abridged Series is _awesome._ :D

Can I join?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Yesss... you can.
Because this club is super-special-awesome.


----------



## Philly (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Who died and made you king of the club Lucas?  Certainly not I.  However, Salamander may join.  Can I shorten it to Sally?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

I did. Hisssssssss! 
Hey, can I be second in command?
Cause, well, I know you.


----------



## Keltena (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*



iphillip1 said:


> Who died and made you king of the club Lucas?  Certainly not I.  However, Salamander may join.  Can I shorten it to Sally?


Please don't. Dx You may shorten it to many things, but not to that.


----------



## Philly (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Lucas may be Vice Sheik.  How about Sala?  BTW, I am calling myself Club Sheik.  If we get enough members I may try and contact Littlekuriboh to talk to us.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Wow that would be... Farfetch'd.


----------



## Philly (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Are you doubting my power of will?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

...yes.


----------



## Philly (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Well don't.  Or else I'll make Sala Vice Sheik.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

*Gasp*
I would like to call this to your attention:
Hi.


----------



## Philly (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

What?  I don't get it.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Look at the address of the website.


----------



## Philly (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Still questioning my power of will?


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

...what?


----------



## hopeandjoy (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

I'll join because the Kraken blocked my electric attack with a wall of water! That makes _perfect_ sense!


----------



## Philly (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Ketsu Gets to join.  Tell ya friends Ketsu.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Time to start our first discussion.
_Where's the new episode? Where's the new episode? Where's the new episode? Where's the new episode? Where's the new episode? Where's the new episode? Where's the new episode? Where's the new episode? Where's the new episode? Where's the new episode?_


----------



## Philly (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

AAH!  It's littlekuriboh's over demanding fan base!  It's OK, 1 episode every 2 months isn't so bad!


----------



## Philly (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Congrats!  2nd Page and 21 posts!


----------



## Philly (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

I PMed Martin Billany(littlekuriboh) and asked him to come and post here.  Cross your fingers!


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

I live in Germany, so I will do the German luck thing.


----------



## Philly (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Live in Germany, You do not.  Cut my finger, I did.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Das stimmt, Ich wohne in Deutschland nicht. Du schnittst deine finger?


----------



## Philly (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Por favor, traduce.


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅ (Oct 4, 2008)

*Re: YGOTAS Fan Club*

Just repeating what you said.


----------



## Philly (Oct 4, 2008)

ROFLOL.  Nah, not really.  I just always wanted to type that.


----------

